# What to wear for a ride and tie?



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

First off, let me say that under no circumstances could I run 500 yards, forget do a 12 mile ride and tie. So good for you for going for it!!

From my experience (which would mean what I saw riding past the running ride n tiers), people wear riding tights and sneakers. I have seen some people wear knee socks pulled up over their tights (I guess in place of half chaps?), but most are just normal socks n sneakers.

I would think having the right shoes/socks for running would be most important thing?


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply  I am really excited for the event tomorrow. I agree that proper shoes for running trumps riding especially since a lot of the endurance folks around me wear running shoes anyway. My biggest concern is my legs. Maybe I am sensitive or a wimp, but even riding in breeches without half chaps rubs my inner calves raw. I think I am going to use my half chaps but then take them off and put them in the saddle pad pocket when I tie her to run.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Have a great time tomorrow.. can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

How did you do?? Waiting to hear.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry! Didn't realize anyone was interested! 

We had a lot of fun. I even got my first ever blue ribbon! Which wasn't hard since we ended up being the only people doing it  The event wasn't supposed to start until 430pm so all the 50 milers would be done, but since we were it they let us start whenever we wanted to. We had 3 hours to do it in and finished in 2 hours 3 mins! :shock:

I had run a half marathon the weekend before and thought I would be okay for the 6 miles that I would be running (it was a 12 mile event), but man was it tough. Ankle deep sand and large hills covered in hoof sized rocks. The ride manager suggested that we stick together as people had done in the past. It made it better because once the jogger made it through a really rough patch or a big hill, we called for a switch. I ended running mostly 1/2 -3/4 mile stretches and my husband did 3/4 - 1 mile stretches (he is a much better runner than I am).

Gem was getting pretty annoyed at being made to stop so frequently especially once we hit the half way mark and turned back to camp. She wanted to just go! Not only did we do it in great time, but she ended up only losing 25 points on her card  All were for attitude, but I tried to explain that she is always opinionated like that  She got perfect scores for everything else. Darn mares!

I don't know if we would do another one, but I would recommend it to any endurance rider. It really gives you a sense for what youa re asking your horse to do for you. I really appreciate her a lot more.

Here are some pics:
1.) Gem and I all matching at the beginning
2.) At the trun around spot - both thinking it came way too soon
3.) 1st blue ribbon!

Oh and I rode in a pair of riding tights with nice knee pathces so I wouldn't need half chaps and my running shoes. It worked out well except for carrying the helmet when I ran.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yea for you!!! I went on one years and years ago, in collage, I asked a friend on the track team to run for me and I would ride. We would switch the mandatory times but for super short periods of time, as I could not run and my track star could not ride.

It was a hoot right from the start. I got the dates wrong, thinking the event was on Sunday, we both went out partying Friday night, I called him at 6am Sat and said the event is this morning at 9 am. Bless his heart he did not blow me off. He showed up hung over as all get-out, throwing up and everything.

We started out fine and about 1/2 mile out of the gate I felt my saddle slipping really bad, looked down and the girth was swinging, the billet strap broken through. I slid off with the saddle and threw it under a tree, jumped on bareback and continued on. I passed my runner a short time later up-chucking behind a tree. I went to the top of the next hill to wait for him; he eventually caught up with me. Dying he said we need to switch; he could not get on the horse without a saddle. He tried and tried, I finally had to run back to him, and I tied the horse to a tree while he got on then untied the horse after he was on. We switched back a few minutes later because he could not ride bareback. So all in all he ran 6.9 miles of the seven mile course. But of course we both touched the horse at the same time so we got disqualified; they felt sorry for us so they gave us last place, 5th place. My running partner always said I almost died for a pink ribbon.

I am glad you both had fun, I know I will always cherish my memory of my first and only Ride and Tie.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh to be young again........


----------

